# 2008 Super Duty Plowing Questions



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

I am looking at a new 2008 SUperDuty for plowing.

Does anyone know if traction control would be a help or a hinderance?
Also has the 3:73 Limited Slip axle

Will plowing without plow prep package void warranty?

Truck does have the heavier front springs via the camper package
also has Extra heavy duty alternator

I could add the extra cooling fan if need be.

Getting pretty late in year to start trying to get accounts.....

last question.. anyone have the optional all terain tires for plowing or will I need to add snow tires?


----------



## nassa (Oct 12, 2008)

I got mine whit the anti slip and it works great, go with the snow plow prep option it's just better over all for your motor and front end, It saves you time and headaches in the long run, worth the few extra bucks and get the uplift switches very useful for a lot of things. Spend the money and you will make the money in the long run with less stress. I was the same way in the beginning about saving money on things like that; just think long term about the plow hanging on that front end and the motor


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

nassa;644851 said:


> I got mine whit the anti slip and it works great, go with the snow plow prep option it's just better over all for your motor and front end, It saves you time and headaches in the long run, worth the few extra bucks and get the uplift switches very useful for a lot of things. Spend the money and you will make the money in the long run with less stress. I was the same way in the beginning about saving money on things like that; just think long term about the plow hanging on that front end and the motor


Its not really a money saving issue as this dealer has 4 trucks and just trying to pick the best one for the job. Ford is offering up to 13grand off new superduty's. The camper package I am told has same springs as a snow plow prep, just not whatever the cooling fan diff is.

Because of area no trucks are ordered with the plow prep package.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

We're talking gas here, right? 

I have the 5.4, 4:10 rear with plow prep, and it pushes just fine.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Case580M;645549 said:


> Its not really a money saving issue as this dealer has 4 trucks and just trying to pick the best one for the job. Ford is offering up to 13grand off new superduty's. The camper package I am told has same springs as a snow plow prep, just not whatever the cooling fan diff is.
> 
> Because of area no trucks are ordered with the plow prep package.


BS, the camper package is for the REAR SPRINGS and sway bar. The snow plow prep is for the the increased GAWR on the front increase to 6K. Look inside the door and check the sticker for FRONT GAWR, REAR GAWR, and GVWR.

I ordered all my superduty trucks and the code book will tell you exactly what you get. Tell the sales jack off to list out each code on the truck and read the code book for ordering you will see what the Camper package covers and the Snow plow Prep is a different/additional code. Also the camper package will tell you what the GVWR of the truck will be plus/minus the snow plow prep.

Also for the cooling fan is has to do with the clutch. A few years ago without snow plow prep the fan would rotate in the wrong direction and not kick in soon enough.

Not saying it will not plow just saying their is a reason why they call it SNOW PLOW PREP PACKAGE. It is not a pushing issue, it is a lifting issue and then you have to rasie the plow with a snow load you will be able to feel the different in the front end and over time you will see premature ball join failure. FYI

Yes, you want L/S locking diff. to get the best performance out of 4X4 and the 3:73 is fine.

Ron G.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 30, 2008)

I just bought a 08 SD with the 3.73 limited slip axle with the 5.4 gas with plow package and tow package.. First year for plowing in a long time have a 8 ft curtis with wings on the plow. Have been out 8 times already with no problems at all. Very pleased with truck and plow.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Snow plow prep on gasser trucks is just the spring upgrade.

Snow plow prep on diesel is the springs, clutch, and alternator.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

Traction control is a waste of money for snow removal, it is disabled automatically when in 4x4.

Limited slip is a must
Ford voids warranty (atleast here in Canada) if the truck plows without a prep package
You can get away with the all terrain tires, but add alot of weight. When you have the money, invest in some good HIGH LOAD tires (over 2000 lbs).

Good luck!
Dan


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have never put a set of snow tires on my truck. Then again I have never kept a truck long enough to kill the stock tires! I only run the stock ones in the winter. I am running the BFG. trail TA's that ford gave me and they work great. I had a street type tred on my 02 dodge and those worked, just add weight !!! My 07 f-350 didn't come with the plow prep. A reg. cab v-10 was not available at the time I got my truck. Ford had cancelled 07 orders to push the 08 out. I was also told that springs were the only difference on a gas truck. My truck has been in the shop way too many times and no issues. I have a small suspension lift on it and they still don't care. They just put a new front drive shaft on it and no problems. Of course by now they know I have a lemon and are just waiting out the rest of my warranty Even with my issues I would buy another. The super dutys are good trucks!!!
Good Luck, shaun


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

Chaos;656752 said:


> Traction control is a waste of money for snow removal, it is disabled automatically when in 4x4.
> 
> Limited slip is a must
> Ford voids warranty (atleast here in Canada) if the truck plows without a prep package
> ...


Dan hit the nail on the head with all the issues you asked about. I agree with him 100%. Traction control is OK if you get yourself into a situation outside of four wheel drive, but it works by limiting power to the rear wheels and plays with the ABS system to get you back on track. The limited slip is a must even though it does not work as well as other manufacturers limited slip or locking rear systems. As for tires, I'm not even going down that road because this thread will turn into 400 posts in no time with opinions about tires. Oh, and YES Ford does void your warranty if you don't have the plow prep package with a plow on the truck. Your dealer may warranty your truck no problem, but that is not the issue. Over the past few years, Ford has started sending their local field reps into dealers to "inspect" work being done under warranty and they are not afraid to tag your vin and yank the warranty off your truck for chips, plows, exhaust, etc. Have your dealer locate the vehicle you want and do it right from the beginning.


----------



## hinikersnowplow (Jan 23, 2007)

if you buy a auto transmission ford truck and you put snowplow on . say goodbye to your wanraty on the ford truck . manual transmission are covered with sn owplows


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

When I ran the VIN# on my 05 the same code read camper package/plow prep package. And it does have the 6000# front end. So not sure about the camper package only being for the rear.


----------

